# When 2yr Olds Help Dad



## Ducatiboy stu (1/6/08)

Was sitting on my lounge, when my oldest came in and said..

"Look daddy I helping you......look.....come daddy and look..."

I was greated with  









It was full of santizer...waiting for a brew..

Lucky that i had yet to do the brew....


----------



## Mantis (1/6/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Was sitting on my lounge, when my oldest came in and said..
> 
> "Look daddy I helping you......look.....come daddy and look..."
> 
> ...



Yikes,, what did he/she do to it


----------



## brendanos (1/6/08)

Helping you retire an ageing fermenter perhaps?


----------



## white.grant (1/6/08)

Ah, children, lucky it wasn't a glass carboy though.


----------



## Tony (1/6/08)

MMMM my wife cought my 2 year old happily blowing all the water in the airlock back into the brew a few weeks ago.

MMMMMM

cheers


----------



## Trent (1/6/08)

So THATS where all yer infections were coming from, eh Tony?!? :lol:


----------



## Daawl (1/6/08)

My 2yo has just discovered (last night) the fun (until caught) with playing with dad's funny taps that stick out of the fridge.

1. Lucky the keg was just about shot anyhow. <_< 
2. dad is now unscrewing the handles and putting them ontop of the fridge when not in use.  
3. Probably not going to happen again in a wee while with the soon discovered outcome that dad didn't laugh :angry:


----------



## brettprevans (1/6/08)

yup a pain. my 16 month old came out waviing my airlock around and sucking on it. yum. desperate need of a sanatise after that. she now goes straight for the airlock everytime. @@^#@^[email protected]*. Im going to have to unscrew taps from keg setup also otherwise I can just see my nectar being drained onto the decking after she deices to investigate that.

ahh the joys of parenting.


----------



## Daawl (1/6/08)

Oh yes the joy.

The same wonderfull helper recently knocked over 1/2 dozen uncapped bottles as she tried to help me cap them on bottling day.


----------



## kevnlis (1/6/08)

I have blocked the laundry/brewery off to anyone but my wife and I. My kids want to, but they can't...


----------



## sumo (1/6/08)

My two year old loves helping Dad, however I guessed it would involve her wanting to use my gear so I gave her her own set (a bucket etc). She makes her own lemonade (we put water in the bucket while Mum make a soda stream for her) while Dad makes the beer. I now also keep my brews in the garage on a shelf or in the lager fridge after loosing 1/2 batch when the tap was turned on.


----------



## Batz (1/6/08)

Sounds like all these kids just want to learn how to brew,I bet they grow into wonderful kids!




Batz h34r:


----------



## braufrau (1/6/08)

I'm such a bad parent. When brew day comes, HWMBO packs up SWMBO and
they dissapear for the day! Good thing I don't brew very often.


----------



## Mantis (1/6/08)

My kids are older being 11 and 13 and girls, so they have no intention of helping in any way, but insist on getting IN the way.


----------



## Brewtus (1/6/08)

Mantis said:


> My kids are older being 11 and 13 and girls, so they have no intention of helping in any way, but insist on getting IN the way.



I'm much the same with girls 10 and 14. They have zero interest in helping, even if offered pocket money.

14 did give me a birthday card with a child of 2 with a beer in hand saying 'a glass of beer at bedtime helps all the family get a good nights sleep'.... :lol:


----------



## vchead (3/6/08)

It could have been worse, it could have full of beer ready for bottling

Rodders


----------



## LethalCorpse (3/6/08)

could've been MUCH worse, (s)he could have drank it, or plunged headfirst into it, or any of the other spontanous-snuffing scenarios kids could get into in a live brewery.

Lock up yer daughters, or lock up yer brewery


----------



## Fents (3/6/08)

Hate to see what a 3 year old would do :huh:


----------



## MVZOOM (3/6/08)

I've got one if you want to borrow him....


----------



## bigholty (3/6/08)

You're all using your fermenters for the wrong thing. A 60L fermenter is about the right size for most kids up to 3-4 years old. Buy an extra one and come brew-day, place child in fermenter, screw-on lid, place in a cool place and then get brewing!! 
(I'm still trying to find a picture of a child inside a fermenter to post, I don't actually have any kids of my own to try it out with and none of my friends ever ask me to baby-sit).



[This post is not meant to be serious, please don't actually do this]


----------



## reVoxAHB (3/6/08)

Batz said:


> Sounds like all these kids just want to learn how to brew,I bet they grow into wonderful kids!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is seriously the coolest pic, ever!

reVox


----------



## sumo (3/6/08)

reVox said:


> this is seriously the coolest pic, ever!
> 
> reVox



I can see it on a label of "Little Rascal Pale Ale"!

Then again a picture of my two year old in a fermenter could be just as good! *Ouch SWMBO didn't like that...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/6/08)

i remember Doc posting a pic of his son locked up inside a locker he was using as a brewing stand.

as for me i'll stick with my dog, she causes enough trouble without kids around as well... then again i guess they could amuse eachother

-Phill


----------



## bconnery (4/6/08)

bigh said:


> You're all using your fermenters for the wrong thing. A 60L fermenter is about the right size for most kids up to 3-4 years old. Buy an extra one and come brew-day, place child in fermenter, screw-on lid, place in a cool place and then get brewing!!
> (I'm still trying to find a picture of a child inside a fermenter to post, I don't actually have any kids of my own to try it out with and none of my friends ever ask me to baby-sit).



:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I have two kids. 
Time to upgrade my fermenter size...


----------



## Murcluf (4/6/08)

Tony said:


> MMMM my wife cought my 2 year old happily blowing all the water in the airlock back into the brew a few weeks ago.
> 
> MMMMMM
> 
> cheers



That's Gold!!! bless their little cotton socks got to love them!


----------



## SJW (4/6/08)

I let my 8 year old boy light the burner on brew day, but thats about it. My 5 year old girl just likes to drink it. It's a bit sad though, my boy can pour a great pint now and that was my daughters news in kindergarten a while ago, "dad says Nicky pours a great beer" at a christian school this went over like a lead balloon.

Steve


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/6/08)

SJW said:


> I let my 8 year old boy light the burner on brew day, but thats about it. My 5 year old girl just likes to drink it. It's a bit sad though, my boy can pour a great pint now and that was my daughters news in kindergarten a while ago, "dad says Nicky pours a great beer" at a christian school this went over like a lead balloon.
> 
> Steve



Oooh shudder,
Yesterday my anti drinking very legalistic christian parents turned up unannounced with my brown ale fermenting in the dinning room. My son 17, quickly yells out to me they have pulled up, of course I'm in the upstairs ceiling doing insualation stuff and a mad scramble occurs while I quickly cover it up.

Afterward I Taped a cushion with a happy face on the side of the fermenter fitted it with plastic bear ears on the top and a Dorothy the dinosoar tail, the wife later comes home from work and casually says "Your Mum and Dad have been round today eh?"

My 3 year old daughter endlessly keeps dunking her fingers into my beer glass, a total mystery to my wife who can't stand the taste at all!

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Fents (4/6/08)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Bet you feel like your 17 again, hiding "those" magazines in the nick of time.


----------



## Steve (4/6/08)

My 3 year old boy loves to help with everything. Measuring the grain, one 1kg goes in the grain bucket, one little handful comes out and is thrown liberally in the air 'because its apparently fun to have grain in your hair'. From having a go on the drill when im cracking grain. I like to keep to a medium speed on the drill. Hes a firm believer in full bore grain cracking. He only gets to crack for a second or two before I have to pry it from his hands. He helps me turn the outside water tap on and on and on and on and on when im up on top of a chair filling my HLT bucket of death. He gets that excited he forgets which way is on and off. I usually pretend hes turned it off by folding the hose in half. He helps stir the mash (very very slowly) with me thinking c'mon chop chop the temps going down pretty bloody quickly. He helps unroll the extension lead for the HLT and insists on climbing up on the BBQ to plug in the HLT. You name it he has a hand in everything. He loves it and has fun but it usually leaves me very stressed and glad the day is over.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/6/08)

SJW said:


> I let my 8 year old boy light the burner on brew day, but thats about it. My 5 year old girl just likes to drink it. It's a bit sad though, my boy can pour a great pint now and that was my daughters news in kindergarten a while ago, "dad says Nicky pours a great beer" at a christian school this went over like a lead balloon.
> 
> Steve



That's funny Steve,

Up here in Bundaberg the Christian schools make full use of peoples bad habits. 

I was appalled to discover after moving up here from Sydney that the local private schools (not public schools) are quite happy to set up a booze tent on the school grounds during their yearly fete day, and even advertise the fact on the PA system.

And just to clarify, my horror was not that it was a Christian school doing this but that it was being done by a school at all.

Up here I am sure your 5 yr olds comment would be looked on favourably and you would be targeted at the next fete to "donate" at the drinks tent.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Barge (4/6/08)

Would that make us Alco-Pops?


----------



## Murcluf (4/6/08)

BoilerBoy said:


> Oooh shudder,
> Yesterday my anti drinking very legalistic christian parents turned up unannounced with my brown ale fermenting in the dinning room. My son 17, quickly yells out to me they have pulled up, of course I'm in the upstairs ceiling doing insualation stuff and a mad scramble occurs while I quickly cover it up.
> 
> Afterward I Taped a cushion with a happy face on the side of the fermenter fitted it with plastic bear ears on the top and a Dorothy the dinosoar tail, the wife later comes home from work and casually says "Your Mum and Dad have been round today eh?"
> ...



:icon_offtopic: Gee the Temperance Movement has got a lot to answer for when it comes to turning the message of Hope in Christ into legalistic oppressive religion. Its not a sin to brew or consume beer Noah planted the first vineyard and produced the first wine (not grape juice) Jesus turned water into wine at a wedding banquet so the people could continue to enjoy themselves when the wine ran out. The bible contains numerous accounts where the consumption wine is major part of celebration, if you don't believe me pick up a bible and read it for yourself. The issue about whether you control you your alcohol or the alcohol controls you thats why the bible teaches about drinking in moderation and you never feel ashamed of what you do in your own home. Hiding your fementer when your olds come just smacks of hypocrisy, what you teaching your kids, its ok to do what ever you want as long as you try to hide it from your parents or even God. 

This is only my personal point of view as a Christian who brews and as far as I know God doesn't have an issue with that.

If you are wondering, I became a brewer long after becoming a Christian and I know quite a few Christians who brew even a pastor or two and they don't have issues with it either.

Cheers


----------



## SJW (4/6/08)

> This is only my personal point of view as a Christian who brews and as far as I know God doesn't have an issue with that.
> 
> If you are wondering, I became a brewer long after becoming a Christian and I know quite a few Christians who brew even a pastor or two and they don't have issues with it either.
> 
> Cheers



Another one :super: That makes two of us. I was fealing a bit like Robinson Crusoe. Thats funny, My wife who came from a very strict christian family bought me a homebrew kit for christmas one year as she thought I might enjoy making the odd brew. Little did she know it would turn into this mad obssesion. Needless to say all the boys at church love coming over to sample a few. I also started brewing years after my decision to follow Christ.

Steve


----------



## LethalCorpse (4/6/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> That's funny Steve,
> 
> Up here in Bundaberg the Christian schools make full use of peoples bad habits.
> 
> ...


Dad & Dave head into the big smoke for their annual shopping trip. They've got a lot to do, and they want to be home in time to feed the pigs, so they take the ute and the falcon so they can work separately. They meet up at lunchtime to compare notes.
"How'd you go?" asks Dad.
"Oh, not great, Dad. I parked the falcon out front of the wallopers', and they bloody gave me a ticket", says Dave.
"That's nothing," replies Dad. "I parked the ute out the front of the Catholic Church and the bastards raffled it"!


----------



## Occa (4/6/08)

Years ago when my uncle was brewing his four year old was playing with their pet cat and using his fermentor (unknowingly) as a house/cubby. Being on a farm he didn't notice the cat was missing until he went into the shed one day and found the said cat asphyxiated in the fermentor.


----------



## SJW (4/6/08)

> Years ago when my uncle was brewing his four year old was playing with their pet cat and using his fermentor (unknowingly) as a house/cubby. Being on a farm he didn't notice the cat was missing until he went into the shed one day and found the said cat asphyxiated in the fermentor.



Thats Gold!


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/6/08)

Murcluf said:


> :icon_offtopic: Hiding your fementer when your olds come just smacks of hypocrisy, what you teaching your kids, its ok to do what ever you want as long as you try to hide it from your parents or even God.
> 
> This is only my personal point of view as a Christian who brews and as far as I know God doesn't have an issue with that.
> 
> ...



This is definitely going :icon_offtopic: but I feel I have to clarify the suggested hypocrisy. 
The fermenter like many other items is hidden in their presence not out of shame, they know I drink and brew, but from previous experience they are not open to disscussion on the subject. 
It upsets them greatly and out of respect to their feelings and for the sake of peace I don't wave it in front of them. 
Of course I could make a defiant stand for my own rights and say "stuff em", the result will be a continous bone of contention that will just make life hell! every time we see them, both for me, my wife and my own kids. something I don't really want as they are elderly and won't be round for ever.
I'd rather have a good relationshop with them than be right.

For the record and despite my parents I am a christian, who brews  

Cheers,
BB


----------



## goomboogo (4/6/08)

BoilerBoy said:


> Oooh shudder,
> Yesterday my anti drinking very legalistic christian parents turned up unannounced with my brown ale fermenting in the dinning room. My son 17, quickly yells out to me they have pulled up, of course I'm in the upstairs ceiling doing insualation stuff and a mad scramble occurs while I quickly cover it up.
> 
> Afterward I Taped a cushion with a happy face on the side of the fermenter fitted it with plastic bear ears on the top and a Dorothy the dinosoar tail, the wife later comes home from work and casually says "Your Mum and Dad have been round today eh?"
> ...



You're old enough to have a seventeen year old son and yet, you're still scared of your parents. A poll topic - Man or Mouse?


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/6/08)

goomboogo said:


> You're old enough to have a seventeen year old son and yet, you're still scared of your parents. A poll topic - Man or Mouse?



Refer too post above yours.

BB


----------



## Murcluf (4/6/08)

BoilerBoy said:


> This is definitely going :icon_offtopic: but I feel I have to clarify the suggested hypocrisy.
> The fermenter like many other items is hidden in their presence not out of shame, they know I drink and brew, but from previous experience they are not open to disscussion on the subject.
> It upsets them greatly and out of respect to their feelings and for the sake of peace I don't wave it in front of them.
> Of course I could make a defiant stand for my own rights and say "stuff em", the result will be a continous bone of contention that will just make life hell! every time we see them, both for me, my wife and my own kids. something I don't really want as they are elderly and won't be round for ever.
> ...



Point made and point taken  I apologise for offending you in regards to your parents and I wish you all the best with your relationship.


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/6/08)

Murcluf said:


> Point made and point taken  I apologise for offending you in regards to your parents and I wish you all the best with your relationship.



Cheers mate :beer: 

BB


----------



## Batz (4/6/08)

reVox said:


> this is seriously the coolest pic, ever!
> 
> reVox




I liked it too reVox,but I like images hey?

Two boys.27 and 32.... :blink: Yep getting there!

Batz


----------



## goomboogo (4/6/08)

BoilerBoy said:


> Refer too post above yours.
> 
> BB




BB, you are a better man than I. It is accepted from my end that you wish to show respect for their beliefs and feelings on such matters. It's a pity they can't show you the same courtesy in your own home.


----------



## Benniee (6/6/08)

I've got to admit that I had plenty of laughs reading through this thread - and it made me think if when I used to help my dad brew.

Long before kegs were widespread and nearly every home brewer bottled - I used to be the "sugar boy", putting 1 teaspoon of sugar in each bottle before he filled it and capped it. I was probably older than 2 or 3, but I still remember helping him (I'm 30 now).

I've got a little fella (19 months) and I hope I can find him an "important" job to do on brew days to make him feel like part of the process.

Ben


----------



## domonsura (6/6/08)

BB, I think the fact that you have that much respect for your parents is admirable. Not enough of that these days. I particularly like the fact that you'd rather have a good relationship than be right. I think I learnt that particular lesson from my 16 year old's Mum, who lost an argument with me 2 weeks after he was born and promptly left me and moved town the following day........(but MAN did I feel RIGHT...... :huh: ) and I spent 15 years being 'right' before I got the opportunity to get to know my son properly. 
Sometimes being right isn't the most important thing. It took me _anothe_r marriage and child to learn _that_. These days, re-married with a 3 year old, if it starts to look like I'm winning the argument I get suspicious, think twice, shut up and go pour myself a beer. It's safer


----------



## SJW (6/6/08)

I wonder if Ducati Boy ever thought his topic would ever get this far off track? Its all good stuff though.

Steve


----------



## Steve (6/6/08)

domonsura said:


> if it starts to look like I'm winning the argument I get suspicious, think twice, shut up and go pour myself a beer. It's safer



Thats gold! I can relate to that.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lokpikn (6/6/08)

Hey ya Domonsura I have been married only two years and run off these ruls hope they help. 

Yes means no,
No means yes,
Maybe means no,
We need means I want,
I am sorry means you will be sorry, 
We need to talk means youre in trouble,
Sure go ahead means you better not,
Do what you want means you will pay for this latter
I am not upset means of course Im upset you moron
Your very attentive to night means is sex all you think about.
And that he most effective way to remember your wedding anniversary is to forget it once.


----------



## BOG (6/6/08)

I had a nasty moment when the 2year old daughter looked into the top of the open fermentor I was cleaning and lost her balance.

Due to the height of the fermentor side she was stuck and could not get out. She was basically doing a handstand and screaming her head off.

The top of here head was just out of the solution and she was had only seconds left to be able to hold herself up.
It was so close...

SHE dosen't know.... I was shitting myself.... so quick, so close....



BOG


----------



## SJW (6/6/08)

> I had a nasty moment when the 2year old daughter looked into the top of the open fermentor I was cleaning and lost her balance.
> 
> Due to the height of the fermentor side she was stuck and could not get out. She was basically doing a handstand and screaming her head off.
> 
> ...



I bet SWMBO did not hear about that one?


----------



## Kleiny (6/6/08)

BOG said:


> I had a nasty moment when the 2year old daughter looked into the top of the open fermentor I was cleaning and lost her balance.
> 
> Due to the height of the fermentor side she was stuck and could not get out. She was basically doing a handstand and screaming her head off.
> 
> ...



This scares the crap out of me 
i have to boys one of which is 2yrs and one 6mnths 

i dont leave any water around in large containers for this reason
the 2yr old loves water and gets into the dogs water dish every now and then

have to watch them always


----------



## mckenry (6/6/08)

domonsura said:


> BB, I think the fact that you have that much respect for your parents is admirable. Not enough of that these days. I particularly like the fact that you'd rather have a good relationship than be right. I think I learnt that particular lesson from my 16 year old's Mum, who lost an argument with me 2 weeks after he was born and promptly left me and moved town the following day........(but MAN did I feel RIGHT...... :huh: ) and I spent 15 years being 'right' before I got the opportunity to get to know my son properly.
> Sometimes being right isn't the most important thing. It took me _anothe_r marriage and child to learn _that_. These days, re-married with a 3 year old, if it starts to look like I'm winning the argument I get suspicious, think twice, shut up and go pour myself a beer. It's safer



Wo. Thats some heavy sh1t. But, as I see it, respect for your parents beliefs (whether right or wrong) is what its all about.
It's like smoking, porn, drugs - whatever your vice - whatever your folks dont like - dont create the situation where things get tense. Just let them be. No need to be right all the time. They'll be gone soon enough. From your house & this world, so why be stubborn to prove you're right?
I'm in your corner BB.


----------



## KHB (6/6/08)

BOG said:


> I had a nasty moment when the 2year old daughter looked into the top of the open fermentor I was cleaning and lost her balance.
> 
> Due to the height of the fermentor side she was stuck and could not get out. She was basically doing a handstand and screaming her head off.
> 
> ...




I had a moment last brew day with my 20month old daughter. I just finished sparging when she sat in front of the boiler and turned the tap on herself.
Luckily i saw it happen and she was alright.

SWAMBO was reall happy!!NOT.


----------



## Brewtus (6/6/08)

lokpikn said:


> And that he most effective way to remember your wedding anniversary is to forget it once.



I make a rule with my wife that if I forget a wedding anniversary, I'm not in trouble because she must have forgotten too because it is our anniversary, not just hers. We don't surprise each other.

After 21 years I have not had a problem.


----------



## racer (7/6/08)

I am not one to freely offer my opinion as my post count will atest, but people...... keep all the dangerous goodies out of reach when the animals are on the loose and include them in everything they show an interest in. The time will soon come when they dont have any interest in anything let alone what you find interesting, and all you will see of them is the vapor cloud as they clear out of the house when ever you appear.. Let them help in any way that is safe for them and your equipment and enjoy their compnay. I have a best mate that turns 3 in a week. He will never be that inquisitive little boy again. I dont care how much time (or equipment) he costs me. Spending a day working side by side is more satisfying than the best beer i ever brewed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/6/08)

SJW said:


> I wonder if Ducati Boy ever thought his topic would ever get this far off track? Its all good stuff though.
> 
> Steve



:lol: 

I have been on here long enough to know that is a silly question to ask...You should have asked..

" I wonder how long Ducati Boy thought it will take for this thread to get off-track"



> I have a best mate that turns 3 in a week. He will never be that inquisitive little boy again. I dont care how much time (or equipment) he costs me. Spending a day working side by side is more satisfying than the best beer i ever brewed.



True..very true....but he still has cost me $32.....  ...a small price to pay....


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (3/7/08)

Hi guys just to lighten the mood in this thread , Here's a pic of my daughter helping me to measure the volume of a brew kettle the inlaw gave me .


----------



## LethalCorpse (3/7/08)

Won't that make measuring grain and liqor difficult when she gets bigger? :lol:


----------



## glennheinzel (3/7/08)

My little fella just turned two, which of course means that I'm on topic. 

My boy loves playing with airlocks. He gets a good hold, wiggles it side to side, pulls it out and then proceeds to run around with his little trophy. Subsequently airlocks are filled with preboiled water only.

Another time he wanted to feel the grain that I was measuring. Sure - why not.. I thought. He sticks his hand in and then starts clenching and unclenching his fist in rapid succession. This of course sends grain all over the bench and floor. Doh! Why you little... Oh well. It was probably only 50c worth of grain.





racer said:


> I am not one to freely offer my opinion as my post count will atest, but people...... keep all the dangerous goodies out of reach when the animals are on the loose and include them in everything they show an interest in. The time will soon come when they dont have any interest in anything let alone what you find interesting, and all you will see of them is the vapor cloud as they clear out of the house when ever you appear.. Let them help in any way that is safe for them and your equipment and enjoy their compnay. I have a best mate that turns 3 in a week. He will never be that inquisitive little boy again. I dont care how much time (or equipment) he costs me. Spending a day working side by side is more satisfying than the best beer i ever brewed.



Racer - Awesome post!


----------



## ham2k (3/7/08)

Rukh said:


> My little fella just turned two, which of course means that I'm on topic.
> 
> My boy loves playing with airlocks. He gets a good hold, wiggles it side to side, pulls it out and then proceeds to run around with his little trophy. Subsequently airlocks are filled with preboiled water only.
> 
> ...



When my fermenter was unused for a while, my boy filled the airlock with unused kitty litter! When I went to wash it i went 'WTF!' Then I tried to wash it out with water (smart move) and watched the kitty litter expand inside the airlock. Breathe..... calm blue ocean...... A little bit of bleach and a little bit of time and it was all good. cheeky bugger.


----------



## wakkatoo (1/8/08)

In helping bring this back on topic......  

Mine aren't 2 anymore, but that just means they want to help more. I get in real trouble from my kids if I do a brew without them. 
My daughter (2 at the time) loved the 1st time she brewed with me. When it came time to pour the first beer from the tap, I let both kids pull their own 'beer' (about a cm of froth  ). The kids got a real kick out of it. Anyway, heres a couple of the kids helping dad out at home. Good times!


----------



## KGB (6/8/08)

LethalCorpse said:


> Lock up yer daughters, or lock up yer brewery



Indeed, I'd hate to imagine if that full fermenter fell on top of a little one.


----------



## LethalCorpse (6/8/08)

Well, I don't have any daughters, but I lock up the brewery anyway.


----------



## frogman (6/8/08)

Had to put him somewhere as at only 3 months he kept banging his head on the garage floor.

FROGMAN


----------



## Gavo (6/8/08)

Great thread, I have two my girl is 5 and my boy is three. My girl just keeps saying that I am making drinks for grown ups only, she wont touch it. The boy well don't leave a stubbie anywhere he can get it or he will try and finish it for you. He has also found that the stirring paddle is good for sword fights with his sister, usually just after it has been sterilised and just before I need to use it. Still they are great and I wouldn't want them any other way.


----------



## gap (7/8/08)

My wife and our two daughters love the smell of boiling wort and hops.
My daughters, when they were young , would love to help bottle ie overfill the bolltles - beer everywhere.
Now they just consider it my obsession.

Graeme


----------



## reVoxAHB (7/8/08)

Well, I've unfortunately joined the club tonight having had my two year old empty, "one of dad's kegs" onto the floor. Good girl came and got me after the event knowing she'd done something wrong.. I reckon I lost about 5L of APA - could've been worse. 

Funny thing is, and likely the only post-worthy note of mention, the wife cleaned my drip-tray just today which captured 1L before it continued to cascade everywhere else in the room. The wife has never ONCE even looked at the tray, let alone cleaned it. Not once.. and here today, out of the blue she cleans the bastard and puts it back proper, no less. 

So I find myself staring at the tray asking her, "How well did you clean it? And what did you clean it with? And how well did you rinse it? And how many times did you rinse it?" line of questioning. I decanted it, for lack of a better term, into a wine diffuser and happily finished it off 

I'm hoping you can see through the fog and appreciate my drinking tray-brew. Not hard-up for beer, mind you.. plenty of other kegs on deck, conditioned and ready to roll.. just thinking of those decoctions and love that went into the batch.. it was just starting to come into it's own too.. just in the last couple of nights. 

And yeah I'm a fag for decocting APA. I protein rested it, too  

reVox


----------



## Fents (8/8/08)

reVox said:


> And yeah I'm a fag for decocting APA. I protein rested it, too
> 
> reVox



:lol: hahahahaha thats gold.


----------



## reviled (8/8/08)

Just reading through this post and looking to the future, I have a 3 month old boy at the mo and I can allready picture him getting involved (in a positive way or not)  

Great times ahead it seems..


----------



## Pennywise (8/8/08)

hahaha, mine just turned one. Wait till they start standing up and holding on to things, like the fermenter, and rocking it, constantly. Then he noticed it had a tap, he likes taps.


----------



## reviled (8/8/08)

Homebrewer79 said:


> hahaha, mine just turned one. Wait till they start standing up and holding on to things, like the fermenter, and rocking it, constantly. Then he noticed it had a tap, he likes taps.



ROFL, mental note, hide all taps :lol:


----------



## newguy (8/8/08)

My girls are 5 and 7. A year ago two of my glass carboys mysteriously developed cracks. The fact that the little one was in the habit of hitting them with hard things because she liked the ringing sound is, according to her, a coincidence.

When they were small they actually liked the smell of brewing, the taste of the wort, and the beer itself. Then my neighbour's girl, who was about 2 or 3 years older than my oldest (and thus her hero) very emphatically said "Eww, beeeeer! Ick!" for the benefit of my girls. Ever since then they do the same eww ick act. <_<


----------



## Doogiechap (19/12/08)

Well I was looking forward to today, 2 double batches crushed ready to go, timer switch set for HLT and HERMS to be ready for a 5am mash in. Fantastic....
Well things started swimmingly, hit my strike temp, a nice relaxing day ahead...
Well, the runoff with my HERMS was a little slugish but again, my strike temp was spot on, no stress, no need to compress the grain bed, carry on no probs....
Hmmm it's slowing down, batch sparge was SLOW from my HLT. Airlock issue ?? Hmmm, thought I had a blockage with my heat ex and flushed it out. Nope, oh well, sparge is completed, transfer to kettle complete albeit an hour later than desired.
OK next mash, WTF !! No recirc !! Pull pump down, flush heat EX again. Nope...
Bugger !
No stuck mash, pump, heat EX......Sparge Arm ?? It can't... Can it ?? So I pull it apart......
And find that my 2 YO son has 'helped' by shoving my 7YO son's screwdriver down the pipe which has progressively blocked as more grains have plugged it up...



Things went swimmingly after that 
Gotta love em !!!


----------



## quantocks (19/12/08)

wakkatoo, them pictures made me want to have kids. 

I've always said I can train them to get me beers and open them and stuff 

my girlfriend keeps denying me though saying not for another 5 years!


----------

